# spend time doing



## kalamazoo

I want to write a sentence like "I promised to spend more time studying German" but can't figure out how to construct such a sentence. 
My attempt "Ich habe mich versprochen, mehr Zeit deutsch zu studieren zu verbringen."
Or maybe "Ich habe mich versprochen,  damit mehr Zeit zu verbringen  Deutsch zu studieren"?  
????
Note: I am not looking for a different way to express the same idea but rather how to construct a grammatical sentence about 'spending more time doing something


----------



## Markus4000

Ich habe versprochen, mehr Zeit mit dem Deutschstudium zu verbringen.

Note: 
Ich habe mich versprochen -> slip of tongue
Ich habe versprochen -> I promised


----------



## Frieder

kalamazoo said:


> "Ich habe mich versprochen, damit mehr Zeit zu verbringen Deutsch zu studieren"


This is quite good. You only have to relocate the word _damit_: "Ich habe mich versprochen, mehr Zeit damit zu verbringen Deutsch zu studieren".

Another note: _studieren _means that you study something at a university or a comparable academy. If you learn that language at a (public) school it is called _lernen _("(für) Deutsch lernen").

So, for non-academics it would be: "Ich habe versprochen, mehr Zeit mit Deutschlernen zu verbringen".
Or maybe: "Ich habe versprochen, ins Deutschlernen mehr Zeit zu investieren".


----------



## Şafak

I'd use "*widmen*". Take a look at definition 2(b)

My attempts:

Ich habe versprochen, mehr Zeit Deutsch zu widmen.
Ich habe versprochen, mehr Zeit dem/meinem Deutschlernen zu widmen.
With kind regards,
JW.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Take a look at definition 2(b)


This definition applies to the reflexive usage of the verb ("sich widmen"). 2.a) is the right definition for your meaning. But it is not exactly the same as "verbringen".



Jennifer Weiss said:


> Ich habe versprochen, mehr Zeit Deutsch zu widmen.
> Ich habe versprochen, mehr Zeit dem/meinem Deutschlernen zu widmen.


1. is not easily comprehensible and sounds odd. Better with "der deutschen Sprache" instead of "Deutsch".
2. is a good example.


----------



## Şafak

διαφορετικός said:


> This definition applies to the reflexive usage of the verb ("sich widmen"). 2.a) is the right definition for your meaning. But it is not exactly the same as "verbringen".



Whoops. I blundered. 😅

Thanks👸🏼


----------



## JörnL

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Ich habe versprochen, mehr Zeit dem/meinem Deutschlernen zu widmen


It sounds better with the indirect object before the direct object: Ich habe versprochen, dem Deutschlernen mehr Zeit zu widmen.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> 2.a) is the right definition for your meaning. But it is not exactly the same as "verbringen".


Ich sehe keinen wesentlichen  Unterschied zwischen "einer Sache (mehr) Zeit widmen" und "(mehr) Zeit mit etw. verbringen".


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Ich sehe keinen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen "einer Sache (mehr) Zeit widmen" und "(mehr) Zeit mit etw. verbringen".


Zeit widmen kann man im Voraus. Z.B. kann ich in meiner Agenda einer Sache Zeit widmen (d.h. Zeit zuordnen), ohne dass ich den Plan anschliessend einhalte. So wird das Wort allerdings wohl selten gebraucht.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> So wird das Wort allerdings wohl selten gebraucht.


Ja, sehr selten wahrscheinlich. 
_Ich  _würde "Zeit widmen" nicht iSv "Zeit für etw. vorsehen" gebrauchen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> _Ich _würde "Zeit widmen" nicht iSv "Zeit für etw. vorsehen" gebrauchen.


Naja, ich auch nicht.

Jedoch beschreibt "widmen" immer eine _absichtliche_ Zuordnung, z.B. ein absichtliches Verbringen von Zeit mit einer Tätigkeit. Deshalb würde man z.B. _nicht_ sagen: "Ich habe heute Nachmittag schon eine Stunde dem Warten auf meinen Chef gewidmet." In dieser Hinsicht unterscheidet es sich vom "verbringen".


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Zeit widmen kann man im Voraus. Z.B. kann ich in meiner Agenda einer Sache Zeit widmen (d.h. Zeit zuordnen), ohne dass ich den Plan anschliessend einhalte. So wird das Wort allerdings wohl selten gebraucht.


Kann man sagen, dass ein Unterschied zwischen "Zeit widmen" und "Zeit verbringen" ist, dass man besonderen Wert auf etwas  legt, wenn man "Zeit widmen" verwendet?
Z.B. mit "ich widme dem Deutschlernen viel Zeit" will ich sagen, dass Deutchlernen mir wichtig ist.
Ist meine Vermutung richtig?


----------



## kalamazoo

thanks to all, this has been very helpful!  In terms of English, 'spend' time can be fairly casual and don't necessarily imply that you had decided in advance to spend time doing something (e.g. "I had to spend an hour waiting for him to finish what he was doing.").  Words like 'devote' or 'dedicate,' which seem to be more the equivalent of 'widmen' {a new word for me!} can suggest something more structured or more time-consuming or more definitive and that you do out of your own choice or feeling of necessity.  I appreciate everyone's help and comments!


----------



## JörnL

Perseas said:


> Kann man sagen, dass ein Unterschied zwischen "Zeit widmen" und "Zeit verbringen" ist, dass man besonderen Wert auf etwas  legt, wenn man "Zeit widmen" verwendet?
> Z.B. mit "ich widme dem Deutschlernen viel Zeit" will ich sagen, dass Deutchlernen mir wichtig ist.
> Ist meine Vermutung richtig?


So sehe ich das auch. Das Warten auf den Chef ist verlorene Zeit; 'verbringen' kann man das noch nennen, 'widmen' wohl nicht.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Z.B. mit "ich widme dem Deutschlernen viel Zeit" will ich sagen, dass Deutchlernen mir wichtig ist.
> Ist meine Vermutung richtig?


Zumindest drückt es eine _Absicht_ aus. Es muss nicht _besonders_ wichtig sein.

PS: Wenn man es aber pleonastisch benutzt, könnte man schon annehmen, dass es _besonders_ wichtig ist, wie in diesem Beispiel:
"Ich will dem Deutschlernen viel Zeit widmen."
(Hier drücken sowohl "will" als auch "widmen" eine Absicht aus, was als Verstärkung dieser Bedeutung verstanden werden kann.)
Dasselbe kann man von diesem Beispiel behaupten:
"Ich habe versprochen, mehr Zeit dem/meinem Deutschlernen zu widmen."


----------



## kalamazoo

I do appreciate all the help here.  But I can't always follow the discussions that are completely in German.  I note that one of the forum rules is  "2. If the *thread starter* cannot follow a discussion in German, please post in English (or another language, if applicable)."


----------



## JörnL

kalamazoo said:


> I do appreciate all the help here.  But I can't always follow the discussions that are completely in German.  I note that one of the forum rules is  "2. If the *thread starter* cannot follow a discussion in German, please post in English (or another language, if applicable)."


Correct. Which posts or parts are unclear to you?


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Zumindest drückt es eine _Absicht_ aus. Es muss nicht _besonders_ wichtig sein.
> 
> PS: Wenn man es aber pleonastisch benutzt, könnte man schon annehmen, dass es _besonders_ wichtig ist, wie in diesem Beispiel:
> "Ich will dem Deutschlernen viel Zeit widmen."
> (Hier drücken sowohl "will" als auch "widmen" eine Absicht aus, was als Verstärkung dieser Bedeutung verstanden werden kann.)
> Dasselbe kann man von diesem Beispiel behaupten:
> "Ich habe versprochen, mehr Zeit dem/meinem Deutschlernen zu widmen."


(To follow the OP's wish I'll write in English)
Sure there is a purpose in "Ich will dem Deutschlernen viel Zeit widmen." But you also might consider that it’s worthy to spend much time learning German.

I am not sure about other uses, like "über Zeit verfügen".


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Zumindest drückt es eine _Absicht_ aus.


I don't understand, what you mean by " drückt eine _Absicht_ aus".

In
_"Zur Zeit widme ich meinem Studium viel Zeit."_ *=* _"Zur Zeit verbringe ich viel Zeit mit Studieren."_ - Nothing about  intentions, only facts, or am I wrong?

For me, the difference between  "(einer Beschäftigung) Zeit widmen" and "mit (einer Beschäftigung) Zeit verbringen" is mostly a difference of style.
"Zeit widmen" is more "lofty".


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> In
> _"Zur Zeit widme ich meinem Studium viel Zeit."_ *=* _"Zur Zeit verbringe ich viel Zeit mit Studieren."_ - Nothing about intentions, only facts, or am I wrong?


If it would not have been your intention to spend time studying, you would not use "widmen".
You can verify this with this example:


διαφορετικός said:


> "Ich habe heute Nachmittag schon eine Stunde dem Warten auf meinen Chef gewidmet."


Would you say this? I would not, especially if I could not know before that I would have to wait, but maybe I would say:
"Ich habe heute Nachmittag schon eine Stunde damit verbracht, auf meinen Chef zu warten."
Because it was not my intention to wait.


----------



## kalamazoo

I think I understand the meaning of the sentence posted by διαφορετικός.  I think it means "I already spent [or wasted] an hour this afternoon waiting for my boss."  I am confused about the grammatical aspect of 'damit' here.  Does the 'da' in damit refer to 'zu warten'?  I hope this question makes sense!  In English you wouldn't  need to use any form of 'with' in a sentence like that, although you could insert it somehow.


----------



## ManniSmith

"damit" refers to "auf meinen Chef zu warten"



			
				Duden said:
			
		

> damit:
> 
> mit dieser Sache, Tätigkeit o. Ä.
> Beispiele
> gleich ist sie damit fertig
> damit hatte er nicht gerechnet
> (umgangssprachlich) weg damit! _(nimm, wirf das weg!)_
> (umgangssprachlich) heraus damit! _(sage es endlich!)_
> (umgangssprachlich) her damit! _(gib es her!)_
> und damit basta!


without "damit" ist would be: " Ich habe heute Nachmittag schon eine Stunde mit Warten auf meinen Chef verbracht."


----------



## διαφορετικός

kalamazoo said:


> I think it means "I already spent [or wasted] an hour this afternoon waiting for my boss."


Yes. Literally it means rather "spent" than "wasted" (= "verschwendet").



kalamazoo said:


> Does the 'da' in damit refer to 'zu warten'?


"da" in "damit" refers to the whole subordinate clause.

There is a recent discussion on a similar subject:
Da-words before dass


----------



## kalamazoo

So let me see if I am starting to understand.  Let's forget about the boss and focus on the "waiting." As you may know, English uses a lot of -ing forms that it is hard for to find the German equivalents for, and we get confused.  So you can have a sentence like "Ich habe heute Nachmittag schon eine Stunde mit Warten auf meinen Chef verbracht" which means I spent an hour waiting this afternoon, and "Warten" here is an infinitive being used as a noun and it is the object of "mit."  However, if I wanted to use a 'da-' form, then I can say "Ich habe heute Nachmittag eine Stunde damit verbracht, auf meinen Chef zu warten. "  This means the same thing, except that now I use "zu warten" instead of "Warten."  
This is doubly confusing to an English speaker, because we don't say "I spent time 'with' a verb" but rather "I spent time 'verbing'.


----------



## ManniSmith

So you may understand the confusion of a German, while learning the gerund. ​


----------



## διαφορετικός

kalamazoo said:


> So let me see if I am starting to understand.


It seems that you have understood.
You can also use "dass" instead of ("zu" +) the infinitive. This is useful if you want or have to use a grammatical subject in the subordinate clause. Example: "Ich habe den Nachmittag damit verbracht, dass mein Chef mich zuerst eine Stunde warten liess und ich dann zu Fuss nach Hause ging." I'm wondering how you would express this in English.


----------



## kalamazoo

Wow, I don't think you could say something like this in a single sentence in English.  This is where the use of 'wasted' instead of 'spent' would come in handy.  I wasted the whole afternoon because first my boss left me to wait for an hour and then I  had to walk home.  I can't think of a way to construct the same sentence with the verb spend.  Maybe "I spent the afternoon first waiting for my boss after he left me for an hour and then walking home.'  That sentence is not very elegant, but you could use the word 'with' as in "I spent the afternoon with first having to wait for my boss who left me for an hour and then with walking home."  These sentences are okay in English, but they are awkward and don't really sound all that good. I am not sure they express exactly the same thing as the German sentence does, though.   We would probably say this some different way.


----------



## διαφορετικός

kalamazoo said:


> We would probably say this some different way.


At least in spoken language, my German example isn't very practical or usual either, because it's rather complex.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Deshalb würde man z.B. _nicht_ sagen: "Ich habe heute Nachmittag schon eine Stunde dem Warten auf meinen Chef gewidmet."





διαφορετικός said:


> Would you say this? I would not, especially if I could not know before that I would have to wait, but maybe I would say:
> "Ich habe heute Nachmittag schon eine Stunde damit verbracht, auf meinen Chef zu warten."


No, I wouldn't. 
But just because (as I already said) "widmen" is elevated style which doesn't fit here.


----------



## anahiseri

Ich würde sagen
Ich habe versprochen,  mich länger (längere Zeit) mit dem Deutschlernen zu beschäftigen.


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> "Ich habe den Nachmittag damit verbracht, dass mein Chef mich zuerst eine Stunde warten liess und ich dann zu Fuss nach Hause ging."





διαφορετικός said:


> At least in spoken language, my German example isn't very practical or usual either, because it's rather complex.


 Wow, I would’ve never thought this was possible!


----------



## elroy

@ManniSmith 

How is that an example of the same thing?

I meant the structure “Ich habe Zeit damit verbracht, dass mich jemand warten ließ.”


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Wow, I would’ve never thought this was possible!


Maybe because "verbringen" is usually "active" (with the same grammatical subject in the subordinate clause), but it does not have to be.


----------



## elroy

Yes, I find 

_Ich habe viel Zeit damit verbracht, auf meinen Chef zu warten. _

completely unremarkable, whereas 

_Ich habe Zeit damit verbracht, dass mich das Gewitter am schnellen Fahren gehindert hat._

sounds very strange to me!


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> _Ich habe Zeit damit verbracht, dass mich das Gewitter am schnellen Fahren gehindert hat._
> 
> sounds very strange to me!


Yes, this is strange. Because in this example, I can't connect it to a period of (my) time. In my example, the boss makes me wait. So indirectly the example says how I spend a period of my time: waiting.


----------



## ManniSmith

I'm sorry, now i do understand. - Sorry for misleading posts
_Ich habe Zeit damit verbracht, dass mich das Gewitter am schnellen Fahren gehindert hat._  - very strange, indeed
_Ich habe Zeit damit verbracht, dass mich ein Gewitter aufgehalten hat und ich dann zu spät nach Hause kam. _- would be possible_, _just a little bit strange
I think its because "damit" refering to _"dass mich ein Gewitter aufgehalten hat" _and "_dass"_ to "_Zeit damit verbracht"_ like a loop of context.
I think, it may be used this way, but only in more complex sentences - in colloquial.


----------



## elroy

Well, the storm made me drive more slowly, so I spent a lot of time driving. 

[cross-posted]


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Well, the storm made me drive more slowly, so I spent a lot of time driving.


Yes, I guessed that you mean this, but I think it must be a little more explicit. Maybe the following would be enough:

"Ich habe Zeit damit verbracht, dass mich das Gewitter _[eine Stunde lang] / [auf dem Weg zu dir]_ am schnellen Fahren gehindert hat."


----------



## anahiseri

I don't think that 
"Ich habe Zeit damit verbracht, dass . . . . "
is correct German.


----------



## anahiseri

You can use the verb *verbringen *to express what somebody does during a certain time, and you use the preposition *mit *to express an activity. Examples:
Ich möchte den Winter in den Alpen verbringen.
Er verbringt die Zeit *mit* Lesen.
Liest er viel? - Ja, er verbringt viel Zeit *damit*.


----------



## διαφορετικός

anahiseri said:


> I don't think that
> "Ich habe Zeit damit verbracht, dass . . . . "
> is correct German.


In general, a main clause containing "damit" can be combined with a subordinate clause with "zu" as well as with one with "dass". This was the main reason why I mentioned the construction with "dass".
This might have been awkward, since in the combination with "verbringen", this construction is usually unnecessary and shorter wordings are preferred. I think it is correct German, nevertheless.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> "Ich habe den Nachmittag damit verbracht, dass mein Chef mich zuerst eine Stunde warten liess und ich dann zu Fuss nach Hause ging." I'm wondering how you would express this in English.





kalamazoo said:


> This is where the use of 'wasted' instead of 'spent' would come in handy.



Instead of "verschwenden", you could use "draufgehen":
"(Ich habe den Nachmittag damit verbracht) Mein Nachmittag ist damit draufgegangen*, dass (mein Chef mich zuerst eine Stunde warten liess) ich zuerst eine Stunde lang vergebens auf den Chef gewartet habe und (ich) dann noch  zu Fuss nach Hause (ging) gehen musste."


> *draufgehen
> _ umgangssprachlich_ verbraucht werden
> Beispiele:
> _bei dieser großen Anschaffung, im Urlaub ist alles Geld draufgegangen
> die Besprechungen und die Tagungen und das alles, da geht die Zeit drauf_


----------



## ManniSmith

"draufgehen" is usually used with "für/bei/durch" so:  "Mein Nachmittag *dafür* draufgegangen*, dass .... " in this case just für/durch - but not with "mit"
P.S.: Please keep in mind, draufgehen is very colloquial.


----------



## JClaudeK

ManniSmith said:


> "draufgehen" is usually used with "für"


Nicht nur, "mit etw. draufgehen" gibt's auch.
"damit draufgegangen" 66 Treffer

Aber Du hast recht "für etw. draufgehen" ist üblicher.


----------



## ManniSmith

JClaudeK said:


> Nicht nur, "mit etw. draufgehen" gibt's auch.
> "damit draufgegangen" 66 Treffer


Yes, but in a diffent meaning
"mit etw. draufgehen" > together with something other / to explain the situation
"für etw. draufgehen" > for something  / to explain the reason why
"durch etw. draufgehen > by something / to eplain the reason how
"bei etw. draufgehen" > while something / to explain the time when "it" happens


----------



## JClaudeK

ManniSmith said:


> Yes, but in a diffent meaning


The meanings are very close .........



ManniSmith said:


> Please keep in mind, draufgehen is very colloquial.


Colloquial, yes. But not at all  "shocking".


Very "correct" would be "Zeit vertun": 


> vertun (Duden)
> etwas (Wertvolles, Unwiederbringliches o. Ä.) nutzlos, mit nichtigen Dingen verschwenden, vergeuden
> - Zeit, Geld nutzlos vertun



z.B. "Ich habe den ganzen Nachmittag damit vertan, auf meinen Chef zu warten."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Wow, I would’ve never thought this was possible!


I don’t like that sentence, either.



Jennifer Weiss said:


> I'd use "*widmen*".


That’s a good suggestion.



JörnL said:


> It sounds better with the indirect object before the direct object: Ich habe versprochen, dem Deutschlernen mehr Zeit zu widmen.




›(sich) versprechen‹ is not the best choice, I think.
Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen, ab jetzt mehr Zeit für das Deutschlernen aufzuwenden.
Oder:
Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen, ab jetzt mehr Zeit ins Deutschlernen zu investieren.


Frieder said:


> ins Deutschlernen mehr Zeit zu investieren".


----------



## JörnL

Schlabberlatz said:


> ›(sich) versprechen‹ is not the best choice, I think.
> Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen, ab jetzt mehr Zeit für das Deutschlernen aufzuwenden.


Ich glaube aber, in der urspünglichen Frage geht es nicht um "sich vornehem", sondern um "jemandem versprechen".
I think the original question is about a promise made to someone else, not a private resolution.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JörnL said:


> Ich glaube aber, in der urspünglichen Frage geht es nicht um "sich vornehem", sondern um "jemandem versprechen".


Say it in English, please 


kalamazoo said:


> I do appreciate all the help here.  But I can't always follow the discussions that are completely in German.  I note that one of the forum rules is  "2. If the *thread starter* cannot follow a discussion in German, please post in English (or another language, if applicable)."




It looks like you are right, though:


kalamazoo said:


> "I promised to spend more time studying German"



On the other hand:


kalamazoo said:


> "Ich habe mich versprochen, mehr Zeit deutsch zu studieren zu verbringen."


@kalamazoo : Who did you promise to spend more time studying German? Yourself or someone else?


----------



## Bonjules

Perseas said:


> If "ich habe mich versprochen" is wrong, I believe it was meant "ich habe mir versprochen".


Exactly. If you want to confine the action to yourself (no promises to anyone else) a perfectly fine alternative is
' Ich habe _mir_ versprochen, mehr Zeit auf das Deutschstudium zu verwenden' or whatever


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Bonjules said:


> Exactly. If you want to confine the action to yourself (no promises to anyone else) a perfectly fine alternative is
> ' Ich habe _mir_ versprochen, mehr Zeit auf das Deutschstudium zu verwenden' or whatever






Markus4000 said:


> Ich habe mich versprochen -> slip of tongue





> Wörterbuch v1 Englisch-Deutsch © WordReference.com 2012:
> 
> II v/r make a mistake, get it wrong;
> ich habe mich versprochen auch it was a slip of the tongue;
> sich dauernd versprechen keep getting one’s words muddled
> 
> versprechen - Wörterbuch Deutsch-Englisch - WordReference.com


----------



## Bonjules

Yes, but the learner be aware that in the Infinitive (sich versprechen) the two completely different
meanings of 'versprechen'  sound and are written exactly the same.
It is usually very clear though from the context which is which (and the 'uttering the wrong sound/word meaning is always used reflexively
whereas the 'promise' meaning can be either as we saw.)


----------

